# Fester Method (palladium bar cathode)



## methamatician (Sep 13, 2022)

I don't see much other info on this anywhere. In one of the 3 Fester vids posted here, he says something about being frustrated with his palladium bar and throws it on the table. It's kinda hard to hear him, it looks like it was cut/edited. In a prior video he seemed very happy with his palladium bar. 
I've read through both his pdfs and watched the vids a few times. 
I'd appreciate any advice you guys might have.


----------

